# Carte Musique



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai des doutes concernant cette carte musique, moitié payée par le contribuable, moitié payé par le consommateur. Je souhaiterais savoir si elle est valable sur l'App Store, sachant qu'elle ne concerne que la musique mais iTunes étant annoncé comme faisant parti des disquaires compatibles sans plus de précisions. Est-ce Apple ou l'état qui paye la moitié du prix de l'application, ou bien est-ce qu'Apple a fait en sorte qu'elle ne soit utilisable que sur la musique ?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.
iPotable.


----------



## Gwen (29 Octobre 2010)

Tous les tests montrent que cela marche sur tout le store sans distinctions. Ayant largement passé l'âge, je n'ai pu tester.


----------



## Toximityx (29 Octobre 2010)

En effet, mais 24h après le gouvernement réfléchit à changer les conditions d'ou l'achat des APPS à 50% :rateau:


----------

